# First discus get together - IDEAS FOR LOCATIONS



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Scheduled for 1:00 on Sunday, September 25th. Lunch from 1:00 - 3:00, then visit to nearby fish store at 3:30.

Please let me know which location you prefer.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Count me in I'll be there. I'm OK with both places


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thx for the update, look forward to seeing all of you there!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Help!!!!!*

Hope you can all help me out.

I'm looking for lunch locations near the following haunts for our upcoming discus get togethers -

Kingsway:
North American Pet Store
Fantasy Aquatic

Kingsway:
King Ed

Charles's Place - Canadian Aquatics
Maybe we can talk him and/or Pat into a BBQ!

IPU - PJ Pets
Richmond No. 3 Road

Aquariums West / Noah's Pet Ark Broadway

April's 
Another BBQ?

J&L / IPU Bby

Pet's Paradise / Park Royal
North Vancouver

Rogers Aquatic and ??
Surrey

Would appreciate all your suggestions! Thanks and please don't forget to vote


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't forget to go to fins and more and kramers in guildford.
Oh and if you wNt to venture further go to pet lovers in abbotsford.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275118,-122.835487


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess in Port Moody we can meet up at the Dairy Queen


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

For a place downtown Vancouver(Near Aquariums West/Noah's Pet Ark) i can maybe help you out.Gonna PM you later tonightwith details.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's no petshops in port moody.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275082,-122.835520


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shelley,
> 
> For a place downtown Vancouver(Near Aquariums West/Noah's Pet Ark) i can maybe help you out.Gonna PM you later tonightwith details.


Groovy


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, after my 150 gallon sprung a leak. All my discus except for a few babies are gone to April. Time to shut one down.

Depends on final location, I may still be able to join.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I will come too.....perhaps Aquarium West or King Ed.....need to pick up some dry goods.

try this restaurant...Salam Bombay....(right on Burrard and Alberni) and quite good foods too and got lunch buffet daily.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it looks like Malaysian and Multiplex for Sunday, September 25th (sorry Charles  ; hope you can still make it).

I more than likely won't be able to make it to this one, but will try.

Shelley


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

What time? I'll try. No guarantees. I may be going to the island that day.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it either. 
We're getting some (unexpected) family visitors from Toronto that week-end.
Have fun - I'll make it for the next one.
Paul


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> What time? I'll try. No guarantees. I may be going to the island that day.


See Post #1:
Lunch from 1:00-3:00; then visit to Multiplex at 3:30
Didn't see you at Denny's this morning at 6:00  !!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Do we have a count of how many people are going ? Seems a few are not available this time around.Everyone is welcomed to come!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cannot make it


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

My two favorite things.. food and discus  If there is room for 1 more discus nut I'd love to tag along. What is the address of the Malaysian restaurant?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

How many people are coming? If most people of can't make it should we just re-schedule?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I stopped by the restaurant today and it was in a middle of a Renovations. So I don't think it will be open tomorrow.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with Mello,this needs to be re scheduled as a few bodies are missing! This includes myself,as i have been called in early for work.



MELLO said:


> How many people are coming? If most people of can't make it should we just re-schedule?


Dave, thanks for the heads up on this.Sure would be a hassle to show up,and not get any further than that!



bonsai dave said:


> I stopped by the restaurant today and it was in a middle of a Renovations. So I don't think it will be open tomorrow.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Letès do it another time.......love to meet u guys for chit chat.


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

If you guys still want to do the "dine and discus" get-together at Multiplex Aquarium, may I suggest The Red Wagon which is across the street from Multiplex? The Red Wagon was featured on that show "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives" on the Food Network. The address is 2296 E Hastings Street. Check The Red Wagon out here:

Red Wagon on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives : Guy Fieri - YouTube


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's do it!


----------

